# Williamsburg tickets



## arlene22 (Mar 17, 2006)

I could use some guidance from some experienced Williamsburg travelers. We will be making our first trip to Williamsburg next month and I am confused by the ticket offerings. 

Our kids are 10, 8, and 4, so we are thinking that we will spend more time at Colonial Williamsburg. But we want to check out the other places, too. We were going to buy the annual pass from Colonial Williamsburg that allows you to go to all their museums, etc. Then I saw a flex pass that allows you unlimited access to CW, plus Busch Gardens, Yorktown Victory Center, Yorktown Battlefield, Jamestown, and Jamestowne Settlement. Is that a better choice? I am not sure, because there are so many different kinds of CW tickets, I can't tell if the Flex Ticket will get us into the museums and everything else at CW. Will I have to supplement the Flex Ticket with other tickets when we are at CW? 

If we could buy a pass in advance that would give us admission to everything, even if it cost a little more, it would be worth it as DH can't really enjoy a vacation when we are paying for things at every turn  Suggestions?


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 17, 2006)

With kids your age, I definitely recommend Busch Gardens, CW, and Jamestown.  

Busch Gardens is a no brainer.  They will have a ball.  My kids can go several days and not get bored.

Jamestown can be done in 3-4 hours and is worth the admission price.

Colonial Williamsburg is a total crap shoot with kids.  Some love it and could spend days while others get bored after an afternoon.  You can see most of CW in a day or two, but shows/activities/etc. are different every day and often times they conflict with one another so multiple days are warranted.  My biggest advice about CW is to walk through it without paying and then decide if seeing the additional exhibits are worth the money.


----------



## lisa1001 (Mar 17, 2006)

We go to Williamsburg a lot with two kids (8 and 6).  We have never paid for an admission ticket to the CW Museums.  We do walk around CW and partake of all the free sights.  We do however, have annual passes to Jamestown Settlement and Yorktown Victory Center.  My kids aren't much into typical museums, but at Yorktown and Jamestown everything is hands on, which I think is much more enjoyable for children (at least mine).  We visit these sites about once a month.  Jamestown is by far the better of the two (in my kids' opinion).

I agree with Big Matt, walk around CW for a while and then decide if you want to pay.

Don't know if your kids have ever been on a ferry, but mine love to ride the ferry.  It's free.


----------



## KforKitty (Mar 17, 2006)

We bought the combined ticket last year and it let us into all the sites in Colonial Williamsburg.  My kids (11 and 6 at the time) really enjoyed it and we spent 2 full days there.  We also did 1 and a half days at Busch Gardens.  Personally I really enjoyed the tour around the Governor's Palace and the Capitol and the Jail and was pleased that we had paid for the ticket that allowed us to see these.

Kitty


----------



## barbaraek (Mar 17, 2006)

When we went a few summers ago we found Busch Gardens and CW to be well worth the ticket prices.  You may want to check how often Busch Gardens is open during the spring to make sure it is compatible with the ticket you want to buy.

We vacationed during the summer and for the same price as a one day admission bought a "hot summer nights" pass that gave us unlimited admission all summer as long as we went after 4 p.m.  This worked out great for us, since we would spend the morning at Colonial Williamsburg and the early afternoon swimming at the timeshare.  After 4 p.m. Busch Gardens was less crowded, cooler, and still loads of fun.


----------



## Spence (Mar 24, 2006)

*Don't know where you're staying but...*

Ticket prices at Powhatan/Greensprings are shown below, they usually represent a _small_ discount over gate prices, you may want to check with AAA or if you have a recreation assn at your workplace for cheaper prices.  I’ve included some links you may want to check out.  If you have questions on any of this, call Powhatan at 888-224-7762 ask for Activities Desk x13716.

Colonial Williamsburg
http://www.history.org/
Governors Key 2-Day good during 3 consecutive days
Adult (18+)   $44.00
Child (6-17) $23.00
Timeshare Special 5-Day good during 5 consecutive days
Adult (18+)   $52.00
Child (6-17) $27.00
Freedom Pass 1-Year
Adult (18+)   $56.00
Child (6-17) $28.00

Jamestown Settlement
http://www.historyisfun.org/jamestown/jamestown.cfm
Adult (13+)   $11.25
Child (6-12) $5.50

Yorktown Victory Center
http://www.historyisfun.org/yorktown/yorktown.cfm
Adult (13+)   $8.00
Child (6-12) $3.75

Jamestown/Yorktown Combination
Adult (13+)   $16.75
Child (6-12) $8.25



Washington DC Tour
Departs every Tues and every Tue/Thu during Summer
Breakfast/dinner included
Adult (11+)   $90.00
Child (10-)    $80.00

Presidential Homes Bus Tour (Mount Vernon/Monticello)
Departs every Thur during Summer
Breakfast/dinner included
Adult (11+)   $85.00
Child (10-)    $75.00

Busch Gardens and Water Country
http://www.buschgardens.com/buschgardens/va/default.aspx
Seasonal
Busch Gardens
Adult (7+)   $49.95
Child (3-6)  $42.95
Water Country
Adult (7+)   $35.95
Child (3-6) $28.95
Busch Gardens and Water Country
2-Day Bounce (3+)  $64.95
3-Day Bounce (3+)  $74.95

Ghostly Lantern Tour
http://www.williamsburgprivatetours.com/ghost.htm
Tickets (6+)  $9.00

Presidents Park
http://www.presidentspark.org/
Adult (18+)   $9.00
Child (6-17)  $6.00

Williamsburg Winery
http://www.williamsburgwinery.com/
Adults  $7.00

Lee Hall Mansion, Endview Plantation, & War Museum
http://www.newport-news.org/attractions/combo.htm
Adult (18+)   $15.00
Child (7-18)  $9.00




Virginia Air & Space
http://www.vasc.org/
Adult (12+)   $12.75
Child (3-11)  $9.75

Virginia Living Museum
http://www.valivingmuseum.org/
Adult (13+)   $10.50
Child (3-12)  $7.50

Ms. Hampton II Cruise
Adult (13+)   $18.00
Child (6-12)  $9.00

Yorktown Lady Cruise
Adult (13+)   $13.50
Child (6-12)  $10.50

Tall Ship Cruise of Norfolk
Adult (11+)   $65.00
Child (10-)    $55.00


----------

